# What did you name your Betta and why?



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Rather than bump an old thread. This might be a fun thing to share with eachother also I'm mighty curious how other keepers come up with names for their aquatic friends.

So as the title says:

*What did you name your Betta and why?*


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

I'll go first, my first Betta was called Asbo, because he was super aggresive and Asbo is short for the legal term Antisocial Behavior Order.

My current is called Buddy because he's got a very peaceful and friendly disposition.


----------



## The Outlaw (Sep 11, 2020)

Blue Fist, Ice Cold, Red, Yellow Fury and lastly, The Patriot (the coolest of them all.) I named them after their temperament or color schemes. I’ve had more than five, but I can’t remember their names off the top of my head.


----------



## Rosethebettafish (Oct 14, 2020)

I named my rose becuase she is prickly and pretty at the same time I don't have any other bettas.


----------



## HomerT (Nov 12, 2019)

Mohito, his color reminded me of the drink and I was thirsty for one, 😋


----------



## b8tta splendens (Oct 16, 2020)

Wanted to name them for mythology. Decided to do Greek for the girls, Roman for the boys. Only have one girl though! 

I do not plan to reuse names so as the years go on I will probably swap to different cultures’ mythology for names.


----------



## The Outlaw (Sep 11, 2020)

^That's tight!


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

My very first betta was named Finn (I was eight). Then came Pig he ate like a pig😂, and finally there is Winter my current boy. His colors when I got him were winter themed.


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

Asbo, like I told you earlier, my guy is named Mr Garvey, from the Key and Peele skit. If any of you haven't seen it, I highly recommend giving it a go on YouTube. It's hilarious and still makes me laugh. My new crayfish has no name. He's creepy and still scares me a little, but rest assured he's very well fed and very well cared for.


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

AndreaPond said:


> Asbo, like I told you earlier, my guy is named Mr Garvey, from the Key and Peele skit. If any of you haven't seen it, I highly recommend giving it a go on YouTube. It's hilarious and still makes me laugh. My new crayfish has no name. He's creepy and still scares me a little, but rest assured he's very well fed and very well cared for.


 Aw I always find them strangely cute, just like big shrimp. How big is the cray fish btw? If you name it the crayfish might creep you out a lil less.


----------



## Hiraga (Aug 25, 2020)

Peta because I morphed betta and pet and, I heard of a thing called peta, or people of the ethical treatment of animals.


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

I named my new boy "Lord Rassilon", because I am a huge Doctor Who fan and the fish just has such nice flowing red robes.


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

Asbofish said:


> Aw I always find them strangely cute, just like big shrimp. How big is the cray fish btw? If you name it the crayfish might creep you out a lil less.


Thanks for asking Asbo, I'm ok with the crayfish now. While I'm not a huge fan, I'm still fascinated by it. It readily eats cooked shrimp, the recommended pellets, spinach and broccoli. The tank stinks though, even with regular water changes. And it makes a LOT of waste. Every night I use a turkey baster to clean it up. It's messy.


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Oh I will add, though not really mine but belonged to my other half years ago: A blue veil tail called Merlin after the character design of Merlin in the animated The Sword in the Stone. He was a peaceful fellow too tolerated a gang of male guppies in a community tank.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I named my koi Pete, after the dog from the little rascals ha ha


----------



## dvwilt (Sep 3, 2020)

Vinny, an elephant ear betta; named for the Buddhist diety Vināyaka, depicted as an elephant.


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Tha


dvwilt said:


> Vinny, an elephant ear betta; named for the Buddhist diety Vināyaka, depicted as an elephant.
> View attachment 1022862


That's beautiful, and really cool to give him that cultural connection to their region of origin.


----------



## Bellator The Betta (Apr 30, 2020)

Asbofish said:


> Rather than bump an old thread. This might be a fun thing to share with eachother also I'm mighty curious how other keepers come up with names for their aquatic friends.
> 
> So as the title says:
> 
> *What did you name your Betta and why?*


I called my first betta Bellator which means warrior in Latin because he was very aggressive and definitely a fighter. My next betta I called Piscis, Latin for fish. (I name all my pets Latin names 😂) and my current betta is called Aliquis which is Latin for Koi because he is a Koi betta. Although I’m not so sure how accurate google translate is so those names could mean something else by accident.


----------



## natereee (Jan 9, 2020)

My bettas' names (so far) have been Jaws, Blue, Jewel, and John Wick.
Jaws was a red veiltail and I thought it would be funny to name him after the movie Jaws since he's such a tiny fish (lol)
Blue was a big, mean butterfly who I named simply for his gorgeous deep blue color.
Jewel was named after Jewel Bundren from As I Lay Dying by William Faulkner; I'm not a huge fan of the character or anything, but his white body with turquoise-tipped fins made him look like a little jewel!
My last betta, who recently passed, was a dark blue double-tail male I called John Wick. I came up with his name long before I met him; I randomly thought, 'The next betta I get will be named John Wick.'


----------



## Ephaba_fish (Oct 11, 2020)

My fish's name is Ephaba from the musical Wicked, even though the character is a green woman and my fish is a blue male! I decided the name before I bought the fish


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I named Moloka'i after the Hawaiian Island.


----------



## rescuemom (Aug 14, 2020)

My third & most recently acquired betta is named AnnaLeigh after one of my coworkers. We are all RN's & she is JUST one of the LOVLIEST people I've ever met. My betta was so delicate and pretty the name just got her.


----------



## Barreto (Oct 19, 2020)

Betta
No creativity 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgewitch (Oct 8, 2020)

Asbofish said:


> Rather than bump an old thread. This might be a fun thing to share with eachother also I'm mighty curious how other keepers come up with names for their aquatic friends.
> 
> So as the title says:
> 
> *What did you name your Betta and why?*


Stanley. I was looking at all the Gods names in mythology and their meanings, had picked one, which now escapes me,then when he was in the tank.... BANG! Stanley popped into my head.


----------



## Barreto (Oct 19, 2020)

I changed the name of my betta, from Betta to Nano Betta Jr. II 
cause he is in a nano tank, is a beta, his father was e beta and he is the second betta ive been keeping as a pet other than breeding only



Picture of Nano Berta Jr. II









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Outlaw (Sep 11, 2020)

One I forgot - Qwerty. He was named after the betta that was briefly featured on the USA TV series 'Mr. Robot.'


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

I have Sunny (male), and two girls - Grace, and Mercy

Sunny after the Marvin Gay song, which was playing in Wal-Mart when I saved him from a horrible fate. He's a yellow pineapple veiltale, and that fit.

Mercy and Grace because I need both of those things in life, constantly!!!


----------



## GoldenToaster3300 (Nov 8, 2020)

Senketsu. Means Fresh Blood in Japanese. My sister named it so because it was a red koi plakat, and it killed all the RCS we put in with it so it is particularly bloodthirsty. Also think she named it after a character in Kill la Kill. Can't be bothered to find out.


----------



## ThatRockDog (Oct 28, 2020)

Okay so I've had a few bettas over my life:

First betta that was truly mine was Vern. Named him after Jules Vern. Didn't know better at the time and he was kept in a vase 😭 He lasted 3 years though so I think I must have gotten lucky. I was only a teenager though so I assumed what the store told me was true. He was a white body and red veiltail betta.

My second betta I got in college because I wanted to have a pet when I first moved out on my own. His name was Sapphire because he was a gorgeous blue veil-tail. After college though I had to move so he was given away to a coworker of mine at the time who loves pets. I don't have a picture for you of him, but when I say he was brilliant blue oh it was a sight to behold.

Now getting up to my current boys:








This is Maxwell. Because he's a Betta... so Betamax... I'll see myself out. He's a rosetail in blue and red. He isn't in the best of health right now so he's in another tank by himself. My partner picked him out when I was in Florida visiting him so he's special to me that way as he was both of our pets before I moved to New York for work reasons. The neon tetras making a cameo in this pic are in the tank with my next boy.


















This is Jack, short for Jack Skellington. This is because he's a "king" betta, black and white, and I got him on Halloween! I picked him up because I actually like his white patch on the side which seems to be a color-defect in him. Based on my research I believe he is a _Betta impellis x Betta splendens _hybrid. By far one of the most active fish I have ever owned! He's like a dog in that he begs for food constantly and he's always trying to swim up to me. When I sit next to him on the couch with the lights off he'll even sleep in the tank near me as well! He's been a joy and I'm training him to eat from my fingers.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I have a few...
This is glow. My 4 year old named him. He used to belong to a family member until I went to her house one day and gave her heck over the state of his and her 15 gal tank. I went home with both tanks. He had horrible fin rot that took 2 months to get rid of but he’s healthy now. He bites his fins so they always look shaggy








This is Gup. He was so small when we got him he looked like a guppy. He was in a fight or got caught in a filter or something because his fins were severely damaged. He has very little dorsal. He’s quite homely but sweet.








This is sully, he’s my fave and I have no story about him.








This is Ru Paul, Ru for short. I named him that because he’s a man but he’s so pretty and fabulous 








And my new guy Joe for Joe Biden


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

I named my latest Opal. I nearly always use a name for a Gemstone. Plus her fins have a irridescance that reminds me of an opal


----------



## Barreto (Oct 19, 2020)

Ratvan said:


> I named my latest Opal. I nearly always use a name for a Gemstone. Plus her fins have a irridescance that reminds me of an opal
> View attachment 1023491


Flat earth pic

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pranco Le (Dec 3, 2020)

I have a female betta splendens named Sang- that translates to blood in a couple other languages, she was originally going to be named Blood Moon, but I opted for Sang because it fit her better. Another one of my females has been named Tylyn, after the character in Never Dream of Dying, I beleive. I also have a galaxy koi male called Fracker that was named regarding the horror movie Cargo! There's a brood of betta fry on the way and I'm planning on naming some of them after horror movie titles or themes as well.


----------

